# Album Art?



## sezna (Jun 7, 2014)

So my band just got our first album back from the mixing/mastering dudes. We are really excited to put it on iTunes and whatnot (already got that sorted out via RouteNote), but we need some art for it. This is something we should have anticipated but totally slipped our minds.

I'm not even entirely sure what we would like, does anyone have any good (cheap) recommendations or want to try themselves? I am a huge fan of Fallujah's art, but their guy charges $300 for a front and a back.

I would say my budget is around $80-$100 but I'm open to a little wiggle room.

Edit: just saw an identical thread a little ways down, my bad. delete this if you'd like, mods.


----------



## shaynedepugh (Jun 7, 2014)

Honestly, $300 is very reasonable. Even more so if want something like Fallujah.


----------



## Shimme (Jun 7, 2014)

Considering that an artist is just like a musician in that they need to put thousands of hours and thousands of dollars into their career, 300 bucks isn't crazy and that artwork is sick. If you're just putting it out on Itunes maybe you just need a front? A good cover can make someone take a second look at an album.


----------



## Necris (Jun 7, 2014)

It never ceases to amaze me when a _musician_, a part of a group of people who routinely complain that art is devalued by society, gets a quote from an artist for album artwork and immediately says "That price is steep, is there someone who can do it cheaper?".

I've done artwork for bands, if you came to me and said "I want you to do artwork like Fallujahs for my band, but I can only pay you $80-100 maximum" my reply to you would be "F_u_ck off." and I'd feel great about it.

Many artists spend 40+ hours on a single piece of artwork for a band. Even more if they also have to do the layout etc. for an album.

$300 is very reasonable.

Would you even be open to the _idea_ of working a 40+ hour week ~$2.00-2.50 an hour maximum? I don't think you would. That's potentially what you're offering with $80-100 for artwork. I assume you want it as quickly as possible too, since the music is ready to go. That puts even more pressure on the artist.


In a way you're just as bad as the kid who has 250+ albums on his iPod but wasn't willing to pay for a single one.


----------



## Alimination (Jun 8, 2014)

^^^^

Thank you


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 8, 2014)

Amen to the posts. $300 is a steal. You CANNOT skimp on album artwork, because, like it or not, people will judge you by it. Go simple if you want, but don't go crappy. Art is part of the final product.

And I totally agree with the comments about supporting our fellow artists. If you expect someone to do it for free or discounted don't be mad if people steal your tunes.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 8, 2014)

TBH $300 wouldn't even cover the licensing on one of my photos for use in cover art that would have that kind of distribution.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 8, 2014)

All I can say here is thanks for finding me a dude who can do my EP artwork for an insanely good price


----------



## sezna (Jun 9, 2014)

Guys $300 is really cheap and awesome, but I'm 17 and straight up don't have that kind of cash. I'm all for the value of art and stuff, but it is not feasible for me.



Edit: but you guys are so overwhelmingly right that I'm just gonna sell some stuff and get the fallujah dude, haha. It should be worth the saving up


----------



## mcsalty (Jun 9, 2014)

How many people are in your band? Are you not splitting the cost?


----------



## shaynedepugh (Jun 9, 2014)

Splitting the cost between band members can be a huge help if that's an option. If you've got 5 band members, that's only $60 a piece for something that you'll have forever.


----------



## sezna (Jun 9, 2014)

The other people in the band think it's too steep. My other guitarist thinks that this really crappy photoshop he paid $100 for is better, so if I want to pay for the good stuff, I'm gonna be the one doing it. I might be able to split it with the drummer $150 each.


----------



## sezna (Jun 9, 2014)

Necris said:


> It never ceases to amaze me when a _musician_, a part of a group of people who routinely complain that art is devalued by society, gets a quote from an artist for album artwork and immediately says "That price is steep, is there someone who can do it cheaper?".
> 
> I've done artwork for bands, if you came to me and said "I want you to do artwork like Fallujahs for my band, but I can only pay you $80-100 maximum" my reply to you would be "F_u_ck off." and I'd feel great about it.
> 
> ...



I feel like this is a little rough, I didn't ask him to do it cheaper, I was just wondering if there are people who do charge less. The assumption is that they would spend less time on it, not 40+ hours. I didn't ask for someone who would work some insanely long period of time and charge me less, I obviously was looking for someone with a lower standard. And I have all summer to upload the songs, I'm in no rush, so your assumption is off, too. 

It's not that I wouldn't love to take his offer, it's that I have never shopped for art before and I don't own that much money. And for the record, I'm an all-iTunes guy. Paid for it all.


----------



## mcsalty (Jun 10, 2014)

sezna said:


> The other people in the band think it's too steep. My other guitarist thinks that this really crappy photoshop he paid $100 for is better, so if I want to pay for the good stuff, I'm gonna be the one doing it. I might be able to split it with the drummer $150 each.



If your band thinks $300 for full artwork is "too steep," especially after splitting it evenly, you're in the wrong band


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 16, 2014)

sezna said:


> The other people in the band think it's too steep. My other guitarist thinks that this really crappy photoshop he paid $100 for is better, so if I want to pay for the good stuff, I'm gonna be the one doing it. I might be able to split it with the drummer $150 each.


I wouldn't do this tbh. While it's cool if you can get the artwork, not splitting the costs between all band members creates a division in the band. You, the paying guys, and them, the non-payers.


----------

